# Victoria Wax Deep Cleanse stunner



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

had to do a quick detail on an Opel (Vauxhall) Omega-B which should be sold as soon as possible, I aimed for a singel product polish to save time. Normaly I would tend to do it with Megs #80, but I decided to do a short testspot with Victoria Wax Deep Cleanse and was VERY SURPRISED with the results.

(done with portercable, soft yellow pad and cold 4°C temperature)


























































































































edit:

and here are some pics after a quick wash before I applied the wax

















and the final pictures with Victoria Wax Concourse


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you do a IPA wipedow after to see _true_ correction? I don't mean that in anyway bad, i'm curiors as to how much cut the cleaner has in it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

great results


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Did you do a IPA wipedow after to see _true_ correction? I don't mean that in anyway bad, i'm curiors as to how much cut the cleaner has in it.


nope, but good idea I will check it tomorrow


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

does this cut or fill???


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, I was just curios as to whether it has filled the swirls of removed - either way that is pretty impressive though.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Possibly filler work but you never know. I've never even noticed it being sold before.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Its for sale from Cyc, i've just brought the concors kit, and wasn't sure whether to go for Lite or Deep cleanse, but decided to go for Lite in the end.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Whats the point in an ipa wipedown you are getting rid of everything the product has to offer? If you want true correction use a polish, if you want a quick fix and great base use this (or similar product). It looks great surely thats the bottom line?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Whats the point in an ipa wipedown you are getting rid of everything the product has to offer? If you want true correction use a polish, if you want a quick fix and great base use this (or similar product). It looks great surely thats the bottom line?


Just to discover whether it has fillers or polising agents mate...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Just to discover whether it has fillers or polising agents mate...


But its job is to clean and lay down oils, thats its primary function, surely putting them down then removing them is just a waste of product?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

*From CYC site:*

>>>>> Deep Cleanse starts out with the same formula as our Lite Cleanse but has an added blend for light anti-swirl and haze removing, Deep Cleanse is recommended for finishes slightly abused by UV damage. *With this unique non-abrasive formulation* makes it perfect for solid or clear-coated finishes. Deep Cleanse interacts perfectly when it comes in contact with the wax to dramatically deepen the illusion of depth. Apply a thin coat of Deep Cleanse, let it sit until tacky then work in. With a soft Detail Towel, remove everything to expose a clean finish ready for waxing. If needed, repeat cleaning action until all contaminates, grime and foreign particles are removed.
This product can even be applied by handm but we have found using a microfibre applicators is perfect for this product.
For optimum results
Easily and quickly
Gently remove contaminates
*Unique non-abrasive*
Special foundation conditioner <<<END

So I'm presuming, it must be fillers? How can something cleanse and fill at the same time?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I assume its chemical and not abrasive. The reality is those pictures look incredible and thats what matters. Just off of the back of those pics i will be buying some to compare with z hd cleanse :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

A cleanser is a cleaner polish, you can have abrasive or chemical cleaning capabilities, you will also get some cut from the pad, from my experience with said product id say its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other, and at the end of the day thats not always a bad thing. A great product for a good clean up/enhancement on an older car where time is a bit tight.

I agree its a waist to IPA wipe down in some cases, (like this one) id only suggest it if 1 your correcting the paint properly to check your getting the right result and/or 2 your going to apply a product that needs to be laid down on perfectly clean paint. 

Beat to it from the man above


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

stangalang said:


> But its job is to clean and lay down oils, thats its primary function, surely putting them down then removing them is just a waste of product?


I see mate, but we unfortunatelly don't understand each other. 

There's no reason to do this by routine, just to try it once to find out what kind of product this is - a cutting polish or a filler...  IPA would remove fillers and show the amount of correction made by the product.

Mike


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

good morning ;-) so I am ready to do the rest of the car today, the IPA wipedown is of course a waste of product, but I want to do it just on a testspot to see if the swirls are filled or corrected.

yes the product description says that it is non-abrasive but on the other hand there is nothing in the description about filling...

we will see, but I agree with you guys, filling or correction the result is greate and that is what I never expected as I bought that product.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if my comment was mis-taken, I do know that giving a IPA wipedown will remove the base this product has lay down, but just to check whether it was filling or correcting I think it would be benefical. 

I've been looking at the Vics stuff alot recently (jsut brought the Concors kit - wohoo!), and wasn't sure whether to go for the Deep or Lite cleanse but deciding that I already have Lime prime, for any correction on soft paints, I chose Lite for when paint removal isn't neccesary.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm, you did it guys, I just added some Victoria stuff to my next shopping list...


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry, I'm a novice but, whatever it is or does it looks great........


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Excellent results. Brilliant product.


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks! ;-)

and here are the results from the IPA wipedown:

before:








after Deep Cleanse








after IPA Wipedown









and here are some pics after a quick wash befor I applied the wax

















and the final pictures with Victoria Wax Concourse


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Great! Thanks a lot for this test. Looks like it has some fillers, bus has serious polishing properies as well. :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Great results there! I was drawn to this thread as the Victoria Concours kit from CYC is on my dream list :lol: it certainly looks like it wouldn't disappoint. I really must stop looking at these threads and wanting more products


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What an improvement.....looks so much better now....love the colour too :buffer::thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great result :thumb: . I tried Lusso Revitalizing Creme and Victoria Deep Cleanse and after test side by side I prefer Victoria Deep Cleanse .


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

don`t say that ;-( I decided to go with Lusso Revitaliing creme this season with my BMW ;-) but just as precleaner not for correction ;-)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

As a cleanser Fabiano it's awesome, it'll look great.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

fabiano said:


> don`t say that ;-( I decided to go with Lusso Revitaliing creme this season with my BMW ;-) but just as precleaner not for correction ;-)


Lusso Prewax is not bad , it clean very well but Imho Victoria Deep cleanse gives deep shine ! but you can't go wrong with Lusso shampoo:thumb: . 
domino , because of you I'm addicted in this shampoo :lol:

.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Did you do a IPA wipedow after to see _true_ correction? I don't mean that in anyway bad, i'm curiors as to how much cut the cleaner has in it.


this might be me being stupid but whats IPA??


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

isopropanol alcohol wipedown... to remove all fillers and resedue to get sure that the cleanse had corrected and not filled


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

fabiano said:


> isopropanol alcohol wipedown... to remove all fillers and resedue to get sure that the cleanse had corrected and not filled


Ahhh i see. Which manufacture does these?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Great! Thanks a lot for this test. Looks like it has some fillers, bus has serious polishing properies as well. :thumb:


Looks like a great product but I'm wondering how can it have any polishing properties if it is none abrasive?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RuFfBoY said:


> Looks like a great product but I'm wondering how can it have any polishing properties if it is none abrasive?


That's why I couldn't understand why people were interested in wiping it down? We already know it's filler and oil heavy, getting results chemically so a wipe down is just a straight waste! Put it on and then remove it, think we already know the results Like I said before, let's take away from this that it's a top product and very effective that the op got stunning results with


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, I'm liking the product a lot for when you don't want to remove any paint. If anything it looks like it stands up well against IPA, as well as doing a great job in masking swirls


----------

